
Grooveshark iPhone app pulled from the appstore - bjonathan
http://blog.grooveshark.com/post/964834618/what-happened-to-the-grooveshark-iphone-app
======
RDDavies
Link is dead.

~~~
bjonathan
are you sure? I can access the website without any problem

~~~
RDDavies
[http://listen.grooveshark.com/post/964834618/what-
happened-t...](http://listen.grooveshark.com/post/964834618/what-happened-to-
the-grooveshark-iphone-app)

404 error on my end.

"Sorry! We couldn't find what you were looking for. Please Search
Grooveshark:"

